# What Is Your All Time Favourite Piranha Specie?



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

I am researching what type of piranha I am going to start with. I see many start with red bellies but to be honest they really aren't my thing. I am leaning more towards a Serrasalmus species. I understand that temperament and personality can vary from fish to fish but I thought I would see what your thoughts were and why you like that species. Please feel free to post pictures showing off your prized beauties


----------



## vince.v (Jul 25, 2013)

It depends on your tank size and what are you looking for ie -

1) schooling piranhas or solo.
2) max size prefered.

Most started with Red Belly as its easier to find in lfs and it wont grow above 10-12inch,and as a schooling fish in the wilds...new keepers wont get bored easily looking at a solo piranha in a big tank waiting for it to growup.This is just my point of view..doesnt apply to other keepers,im new to scissor mouth aswell.
Cheers.


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Maybe I should word things differently. I am interested in what the members have as their personal fave







tank size is really not an issue for me. I have several planted tanks already and depending on which species I go for, am more than willing to provide adequate housing. I obviously wouldn't place a juvi sanchezi in a 220g tank, lol or a shoal of piraya in a 40g.

Fish keeping isn't new, just interested in keeping a different type of fish


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

My favorite piranha of all-time was Samson, my black diamond rhom that I raised in a 55'er from dime size to 9.5 inches...I had him for 5.5 years before I sold him to a former member...Here are the pics!...


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice fish you had there da' manster! Me likey a lot!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Favorite species... probably S.geryi.


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

I am in love with S. Geryi







they seem to be very hard to come by though. I will have to look around.


----------



## aquaboyracing (Sep 16, 2013)

ive had a young gold rohm, a shoal of rbp and and a gold spilo. the spilo finger chased me at the store and then basically hid for the first 2 years i had him. He is just starting to develope that killer instinct that most people want from there ps, and spends much more time swiming around. I would say he is my favorite because he has gone through many relocations with me from school back home during the summers and now out to pittsburgh where i live. its so cool to watch his personality develope over the past few years plus he is just starting to really color up he is pure gold to me


----------



## vince.v (Jul 25, 2013)

Superb P's posted...my one eyed Caribes are the only P's i have in my collection.


----------

